
Hey Kids, What Time Is It? - solipsist
http://techcrunch.com/2011/04/17/hey-kids-what-time-is-it/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
ChrisArchitect
while cryptic at times, the messages in this article were great I thought. And
on TechCrunch no doubt.

I think only a few of Twitter's users are really seeing the bigger picture use
of the service and it's serious impact. I mean, beyond the user base, there
were commenters who 'don't use it or know anyone who does' that were
completely oblivious to the impact - even though they hear about twitter on
tv/news/whatever constantly almost.

The obliviousness to the increasingly seamless nature of the platform is a
problem for investors/patents/business models - because how do you define all
that?

